# Ricoh won't print anything other than grey



## curlywurly (May 25, 2016)

I have a brand new Ricoh 3110. I put 4 empty cartridges in filled them with sublimation ink today. 

The printer accepted the cartridges and each colour shows up as having enough ink.

When I print all I get is grey. I get no blacks or colour of any sort. Everything is the exact same grey.

I can't find anyone who has ever had this problem on-line.

The only thing I can think of is that I didn't load any device drivers for the Ricoh onto my Mac. I just plugged it in and set up the printer directly from system preferences.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Take a look at your image, did you save it in 8 colours (grayscale)


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

what's the nozzle check like? if you have all four colours the problem is elsewhere.


----------



## curlywurly (May 25, 2016)

I managed to get it half sorted, but still not working properly.

I did a colour nozzle check and all the inks were showing up perfectly fine. I called Ricoh and they told me not to trust the printer drivers that came with the printer because I'm using Yosemite OS 10.10 on a Mac. They even had to double check with the helpdesk that I could use the Ricoh with a Mac!

They directed me to the latest device drivers and sure enough the printer began working in colour.

However, no blacks! All of the colours are a little faded (which I can live with) but the black is more of a mid range brown colour.

Is there anyway of changing this. I can't imagine how weak the colours are going to look transferred to a T shirt if they look this bad on the sublimation paper.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Your going to need an ICC profile by the sound of it. Sawgrass have their own 'powerdriver' that you download which makes everything great, but third party inks need an icc, it usually comes from the ink supplier.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Re reading the last post,, subli prints are faded and the blacks aren't right until it's pressed. whats it look like when pressed?


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

i guess there is some problem in your ink . not sure but i really feel so


----------

